# When do they defrost a blast?



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi ladies, just wondering when they would defrost a blast? Doing our 2nd FET and cant remember if its the day of transfer. Any info would be appreciated.


Oliviaxxxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

It is the morning of transfer- 

good luck  

Livity K x


----------

